# Best deals



## chitownwine (Apr 25, 2012)

So I know has been mentioned that others have noticed the price of lemon juice has gone up. Some had gotten a deal on amazon for case however I don't even see that deal anymore. Just bought 15 oz at target for 2 bucks which seems high. 

Anyone have any suggestions where they get best price on their lemon juice? Have also checked local stores in Chicago area which are not much better.


----------



## roadpupp (Apr 25, 2012)

I bought mine at Costco but didn't even look at the price. I just figured it was going to be less than the grocery store and I was already at Costco....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Got mine at BJ's, but I saw Amazon has the two pack of 48 oz bottles for under six bucks - don't know about shipping though. I think I paid $5.99 at BJ's.


----------



## Gedanken (Apr 25, 2012)

roadpupp said:


> I bought mine at Costco but didn't even look at the price. I just figured it was going to be less than the grocery store and I was already at Costco....



I picked mine up at Costco as well. Organic, no preservatives - here is a link to the brand. http://www.dreamfoods.com/italian_volcano_lemon_juice.php

Uhm, I don't remember the exact cost. $8.99 for a two pack?


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 25, 2012)

Just picked up 2 - 2 packs from Costco for 5.95 each. That's 96 oz od Real Lemon for under 6.00. Not to bad.


----------



## VineSwinger (Apr 25, 2012)

32 oz for $1.99 at just about every grocery around me, Metro-Detroit area.


----------



## CheerfulHeart (Jun 4, 2016)

*Years late chiming in but....*

if you have a Smart and Final store in your area, that might be an option. I bought a gallon of their brand First Street for $4.98. Started my batch of SP a week ago and it is progressing nicely.


----------



## opus345 (Jun 12, 2016)

My Costco does not carry Real Lemon, but they do carry the Italian Volcano Organic Lemon juice for $7.96 for a two pack (2 x 1 Liter)


----------

